# GSP Sig



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

Well i haven't done Photoshop in quite awhile and after seeing some of the Sigs around here decided to get back into doing them. Now Granted i'm still quite rusty and to be honest was never that great to begin with. Anyways decided to post this GSP Sig in which i threw a gif in. 











Like i said it's really a pretty rough job in which i put together in about 10 minutes (most of which was just putting the animation in).


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

very cool


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

How does one go about getting a signature--- I have some thoughts, LOL.

O


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Follow the template and Rules and post a requesting Sig.. No Animated sigs are allowed sorry.


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> Follow the template and Rules and post a requesting Sig.. No Animated sigs are allowed sorry.



Where are those located Sir?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

here ya go 

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/44146-mma-forum-graphics-section-request-template.html


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you Steph--- Who do I send the request to?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

make it a new thread


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh---OK thank you and sorry for the probable dumb questions, LOL.


----------

